# raffel: 180sx vlsd and output shafts for gia



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

my friend had a 240sx he just totaled and had a 180sx vlsd and the output shafts for his s13. he gave it to me and told me to raffel it off to the 240sx guys online to raise money for my daughters medical expenses.

ticket will be $25 money orders from a u.s. post office or through paypal. they money orders have the buyers name and the reciepants name on the money order. i will use the money order as the tickets. the drawing will end on jan 31. i will post the tickets in the raffel as they arrive.

make money orders payable to...
jimmy banach
9 perry falls place
baltimore, md 21236 

paypal adress is [email protected]

spread the word to all the 240sx forums and...best of luck to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved so far:

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
3-Anita Kelchner 25x1=$25
total=$150

come on guys the raffel has started.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Your now on Club AZ240


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Your now on Club AZ240



thanks man, i would like to get as many people involved as possible to help my daughter out.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont need to get in on the raffel but i think it sounds like a good cause....*bump*....and up to the top the thread goes :thumbup:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I did my part with what little I had, and there's no good reason for anyone not to put in for this.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> this is the money i have recieved so far:
> 
> 1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
> 2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
> ...


got another


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved so far:

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50
total=$225

another two tickets bought


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> this is the money i have recieved so far:
> 
> 1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
> 2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
> ...


got another tonight


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved so far: 

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50 
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75 
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25 
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25 
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50 
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25 
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25 
total=$275 

another buy in


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved so far:

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25
8-anthony fox $25x1=$25
total=$300


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

doing well, doing well, when does this raffel end?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> doing well, doing well, when does this raffel end?


well its not doing as well as i thought it would. the raffel ends jan 31 with the drawing on feb 1. of coarse, there is people asking that the raffel be extended to get ticket money in at a later date.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

try forums such as zilvia.net, freshalloy.com, nissaninfiniticlub.net, and others.. they're a lot larger than us


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

bump for jimmy


----------



## damitiforgot (Jan 19, 2004)

told ya i would make it here jim, anyways here are the pictures


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved so far: 

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50 
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75 
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25 
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25 
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50 
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25 
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25 
8-anthony fox $25x1=$25 
9-David Kucharczyk $25x1=$25 
total=$325 


hopefully this picks up more


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

this is the money i have recieved so far: 

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50 
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75 
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25 
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25 
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50 
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25 
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25 
8-anthony fox $25x1=$25 
9-David Kucharczyk $25x1=$25 
10-jay soto $25x1=$25 
11-david orr $25x1=$25 
total=$375 

there is still time to join in come on guys


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well theres another 25, hope that helps.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

jbanach77 said:


> this is the money i have recieved so far:
> 
> 1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50
> 2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75
> ...


woo hoo broke the 400 barrier


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

1-stever ackerman $25x2= $50 
2-zach slesinger $25x3=$75 
3-Anita Kelchner $25x1=$25 
4-Boris Preger $25x1=$25 
5-ralphy louis $25x2=$50 
6-Dave Forman $25x1=$25 
7-Carlos Quesada $25x1=$25 
8-anthony fox $25x1=$25 
9-David Kucharczyk $25x1=$25 
10-jay soto $25x1=$25 
11-david orr $25x1=$25 
12-Joe Christensen $25x1=$25 
13-Matthew Roberts $25x1=$25 
total=$425 

come one guys today is the last day to get the tickets. drawing will be tomorrow.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

So who ended up wining?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i am sorry, i thought i posted it the winner everywhere...

thw winner was zack slesinger


----------

